# satellite raio acessories



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

What is the best site to get satellite radio acessories from? I need a long run of cable to mount an antenna outside.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a 50' cable that I purchased that I don't need. Send me a PM with your phone number and we can work something out.


----------

